# Do you think this would make a great "cover band " logo?



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Its not much,but i feel it says it all.The name could probaly change.
Can we get in trouble for printing t-shirt and using this logo? (wich is a merge between 2 existing band trademark)









Lol i did it with paint.exe

thanks
Frank


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

IMO, avoid the hassle and come up with something original. Besides being cooler, you'll never have to worry about any legal action (believe me - you don't want to go there!).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, the name has been used before: Climax Blues Band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and they're not obscure enough to take the name in my opinion.

I like the logo though.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Try one of the many "band name generators" such as this one...

Band Name Generator

Just keep hitting the red button for a new one...the list of names shows up in a column on the left of the page...


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

jimihendrix said:


> Try one of the many "band name generators" such as this one...
> 
> Band Name Generator
> 
> Just keep hitting the red button for a new one...the list of names shows up in a column on the left of the page...


Hahah,nice,thanks


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Well, the name has been used before: Climax Blues Band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and they're not obscure enough to take the name in my opinion.
> 
> I like the logo though.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Not to forget http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climax_(band)


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Well i've gig as a trio and duo as CLIMAX for the first time like in 96(highschool) and did it many times after that,and never had any problem.But THE FILTY FEW and the THE NO GOOD comes to mind.The band generator is realy somting to have a good laugh after a few vodka drinks
loll HUMID HAYESTACK...nah
I'll keep the logo,i realy like it..Simple..I mean nobody own's the copyright of "peppermint stripes" and happy faces
I'm playing with 2 asians girls for now...We tought of FRANKY and The HALF MOONS.We whent over so many names lately,so now i feel like they are all cheesy..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry...couldn't resist....

[video=youtube;7YABRmdyuMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YABRmdyuMk&feature=related[/video]


----------

